# What do you think about by booth setup?



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jun 20, 2014)

What do you think? (Sorry about the bad light in the pic)


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh that looks pretty! I like the tent how it looks pretty and billowy, and the table has lots of different levels to attract the eye.  
I think Id want a long piece of colored cloth or something like that kind of swagged over the top front and down the sides to draw the eye and frame the entrance. If you'll still be up in the dark hang a golden lantern from the center and make the whole thing glow from outside!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the way it looks at first glance, would help to see close ups of each display though in order to comment further.


----------



## maya (Jun 20, 2014)

I might put the table back a little into the tent, not all the way but just so that customers can be shaded in the tent instead of standing in the sun. You might also consider a color coordinated cloth and some other decor for some contrast.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 20, 2014)

Very nice, and not cluttery...you can see everything very well...maybe near the top corners you could get a couple small, colorful wind-spinner thingies...you know, nylon wind sock things that move in the breeze.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 21, 2014)

You have some really nice display pieces! I'd want to come and take a look. If you're asking for suggestions, I'd go for a pop of color....you've got a lot of white there. When you're trying to sell at a market/fair, you want to stand out, not blend in. Walk around the market and see which vendors booths stand out to you. Figure out why, then go from there. Hope you sell out!


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice BIG tent! It looks really good.


----------



## Susie (Jun 21, 2014)

Love that table set up.  I think some color would be a good thing.  Maybe a colored sign with white writing.  Just something.  

I love that tent.  Looks lovely and cool for summer.  I might get some kind of chairs with backs though, if those are stools I see on the side there.  Your back will thank you.


----------



## Relle (Jun 21, 2014)

Love your display and I agree with Maya - just a bit further back. Some coloured bunting on the roof would look nice as an added touch.


----------



## hlee (Jun 21, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 21, 2014)

I would come check you out! I like it.


----------



## Spice (Jun 22, 2014)

do you have weights? If there was a gust of wind would you think it blow? Other then that I like.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks everybody! You all have some great suggestions. I do have weights, there are concrete blocks on the feet of the tent


----------

